# Fence for Craftsman Saw



## home8401 (Jan 30, 2012)

I need some advise. I have a Craftsman table saw #113.226880 that I have had for a lot of years.
I read the write-up on here a few days ago and was excited to learn about the Delta T2 fence. Found a good deal at Tools-Plus on the internet. Ordered it for $147.97 plus $6.50 shipping. Thats cheap for a 55lb package shipped UPS. It came today and I pulled it out ot the box. Wondering if it would fit my saw so checked the Fence itself
and measured the width of my saw. Wow, it doesn't fit. The fence is much wider than my saw table. 
Saw table with old rails is 23" wide and the measurements on the bottom of the new fence between
rear mount and fromt is 29". Any help or sugestions would be appreciated. I have the article on "Retrofitting a Delta T2 Fence to a Craftsman Saw" and I printed it off. No comment there that would help me with my situation. 
I'm Anxious to install this.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Wow, I wish I could help you with this. I think it would get more attention outside of the "non-shop-talk" forums because many people don't visit them. That's a nice fence for a good price. I'm thinking that since you can't increase the depth of your saw table, your only choice would be to shorten the fence (or move the rear assembly forward). I would imagine that the tolerances required would make this a very difficult operation. However, it looks like this guy did it:








You've probably already seen this:

http://www.instructables.com/id/Retrofitting-A-Delta-T2-Fence-to-a-Craftsman-Table/

In any event, good luck!


----------



## home8401 (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks for the response. Yes this is the picture and article I printed off. Wish I knew the guy that wrote it so I could experience his thoughts. He did a good job. Again, thank you.


----------

